
Mind-Reading Device Uses AI to Turn Brainwaves into Audible Speech - infodocket
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2200683-mind-reading-device-uses-ai-to-turn-brainwaves-into-audible-speech/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19740923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19740923)

